# 4 month male weight



## Londonalax (Jan 22, 2016)

My golden is 4 month old today and he weighs only 20 pounds. The vet said this is the average weight but i don't buy that.
His dad was 75 and the mom was 70.
Is this normal? He's very healthy and not thin .. hes just small


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

My male pup is 19 weeks and weighs 25 lbs.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My girl was 24 pounds at 15 weeks. She is now 3 and 70 pounds. She gained about 2.5 pounds a week after 15 weeks.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

My male pup is 13 weeks old and weighs 20lbs


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

At 14 weeks Tanner weighed 26.2 lbs.


----------



## Londonalax (Jan 22, 2016)

Shall i be worried ?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.genuinegoldens.com/files/Male_Puppy_Weights_JAN.pdf

He seems smaller than average, but, is not the smallest male either. When is his birthdate?


----------



## moyamuhle (Oct 15, 2015)

Not sure this is too helpful as I have a female, but she at 18.5 weeks she was 19.8lbs. She is smaller (had a small mom) but the vet has told me the same thing. She is a healthy weight for her frame. He stresses that so long as the puppy has energy and an appetite, everything should be fine and not to worry. But I still understand your concern. I seem to worry about my little girl all.the.time.!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I've seen so many different size goldens. As long as the vet seems to think it's okay and the pup is happy and healthy I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

That weight sounds good. A small dog is always better in the long run. As long as he's eatting good and getting a good amount of exercise.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

How about a pic of your boy? Are his parents small? My 14 week old boy is 28lbs, but is skinny and his parents are small.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Londonalax said:


> My golden is 4 month old today and he weighs only 20 pounds. The vet said this is the average weight but i don't buy that.
> His dad was 75 and the mom was 70.
> Is this normal? He's very healthy and not thin .. hes just small


Is there a reason you don't trust your vet re: the pup's current weight? Have you asked your breeder for their opinion? Puppies grow at different rates as their bones, muscles, etc develop. 20 pounds is smaller than my current golden was at 4 months but I don't know that it's anything to worry about and I think slow, gradual growth is better/safer for dogs in the long run.


----------



## Baileysmommydog (Dec 27, 2015)

I have two pups here. Shayla is almost 8 months and about 40 pounds. She's a very tiny girl and was 6.2 lbs at 8 weeks. Shayla's parents were standard size. My Lexi on the other hand turned 12 weeks old this past Tuesday and weighed in at 25 lbs. Lexi's parents were 75 and 100 lbs respectively. She's going to be a big girl. 
I agree that as long as they are playing and eating well, the will settle into their own.


----------



## Londonalax (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I really appreciate the help. London was born on 9/27. He is less than 4 months. I asked the breeder and said i should take him to the vet as all his brothers are bigger than him now. The vet said this is average and i know its not thats why i did not buy it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay, he is nearly four months, and so yes, he is smaller than average. But, as other people have said, if he's eating and acting normally I don't think there is much reason to worry. He might end up being smaller than his parents, or he might have a big growth spurt at one time or another. The important thing is that you have a healthy happy Golden! Being big doesn't necessarily equate to being healthy either. It's hard to say whether some of his brothers are being overfed/under-excercised. Yours looks absolutely adorable from what I can tell from the pictures!


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm glad you brought this up! We have a female who turned 4 months yesterday, and she weighed in Tuesday at 25lbs. I thought she was small for her age, but it sounds like she's just right.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think the number is as much the issue as is the body condition score. If your vet has found him to be within range for a healthy puppy I wouldn't be concerned. Your boy does sounds smaller than average but as long as he is eating/drinking/energy normal it should be of no consequence.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

My female is almost 5 mos., skinny as a rail, and 40lbs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

London looks very healthy in his pictures. There can be a lot of variation in puppy weights. By way of comparison, Max was 30 pounds at 11 weeks, 54 pounds at 4 months and 75 pounds at 5 months.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

We just took Duke to the vet today for his rabies shot. 

He is 14 weeks and weighed 30.7lbs.

The vet even said, "He's a big boy!" 

Here is a picture I posted earlier this week.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Link is 10 weeks and 15.8 pounds. He's a thick puppy, big ol' legs and paws and head. Trust your vet. And your puppy may put on some solid weight soon. They tend to look extra small and skinny right before a huge growth spurt.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

My 7month old is only 50 pounds. He's always been on the smaller side but is very healthy and very active. His brother is built larger and is about 10 pounds heavier and not as active. So all puppies are different and there activity level makes a big difference. I am very happy having a smaller dog. The smaller the better my vet has told me.


----------



## DoreenB (Sep 19, 2014)

I wouldn't worry. My boy was the runt of the litter at 6.5 lbs. His growth has been in spurts. His development has also been slower too...head filling out etc. but I see it happening and I know he will get where he is supposed to be eventually.

I was obsessed with his weight when he was younger, but realized that bigger doesn't necessarily mean healthier.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Because we tried to do the slow growth program for Noah, I would have been happy with that weight. Retrievers

Another one of his littermates is 105 lbs, and looks like a barrel (they turned 1 year old yesterday). His owners wanted a big male and have overfed him on purpose, and it drives me insane and I have to sit on my hands not to say something. All I do is just post how important we feel it is to keep Noah lean and athletic for his long term health when I post on FB about him, and hope that they absorb some of that and think about getting some of that weight off their dog. 

Noah is the smallest male in his litter (65 lbs), but it's through a lot of dedication to keeping him lean and athletic (lots of aerobic exercise, and dock diving in the warmer weather and monitoring his body condition and adjusting his food up and down as needed - more athletic days, more food, more sedate days less food, but more veggies). Through my own personal research, I believe a leaner (but not skinny) golden will be healthier in the long run. 

We get tons of compliments from the dog sport community in my area on Noah being one of the best looking and well conditioned goldens that they've seen - and his vet has often commented how he'll be the healthiest golden in the Valley (what our area is referred to). 

And most importantly - he's a happy, silly boy!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

My girl is 12 weeks and as of a week ago she was 11lbs she was the runt as well.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer will be 8 months in under 2 weeks and he's just around 55 pounds. He was the biggest in his litter though, weighing 14 pounds as an 7.5 week old. The smallest in his litter was around 6 pounds at 7.5 weeks, I think. 

As long as your puppy is happy and healthy, I don't think you have anything to worry about  Keeping your dog lean, healthy and happy is your goal, and each puppy is different in terms of what that means for them. For your puppy, his ideal weight might be less than average, but that's okay. Personally, I think there's no "average weight" for a dog, every dog is an individual. What's average for one dog, might not be average for another dog. Is there any reason that you don't trust your vet when s/he said your puppy's weight was fine?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

He is just fine... 
I don't think you should focus on any specific number... and I would not worry as long as your pup is growing and gaining weight. Just like people, dogs come in different sizes.


The attached photos show the growth of our dog over 2 years. And we have a big dog. He was the first born and the largest of the litter. Twice the weight of the smallest pup.

The first photo was taken minutes after Bob was born.
The series of 4 shows him at 10 weeks, 16 weeks, 25 weeks, and 2 years. 
Between 1 and 2 years he didn't grow much but his body filled out from his adolescent from to his adult frame. Luckily she stopped growing at that point. 

He weight.... 
at birth 1 pound
10 weeks - 20 pounds
6 months - 45 pounds
1 year - 70 pounds
He is now 8 years old, and weighs about 85 pounds.


----------

